# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  PT 2013: Control on formatting ONE of the columns fields

## Saintor

I know about turning off the auto-size.  Done.

Now if I have 2 columns with QTY and AMOUNT, I want to select all QTY columns and format them (center and width).

How do I do that?

----------

